# Brady BMP71 Hacks



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

And I thought i was a geek.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Haha, Yep. I like to know things inside and out. Studied computers when I was younger, moved on to Industrial Instrumentation, and now electrical.


----------



## dmicklem (5 mo ago)

psgama said:


> For all you guys running a brady BMP71 Printer Like I am now. I've been doing a little playing around in the diagnostic menu. Here are the options I've found useful so far. Brady BMP71 Hacks Press (SHIFT + ALT + APPS) to get into diagnostic menu Press the following letters to enter specific menus D – Sets The Print Head Heat Correction. -5 to +5. Push the Up / Down Arrows and the OK button to save Default is 0 F - Calibrates the Clock. H – History of device, shows power on date, how many labels printed ect. J – Resets Time / Date and label count for first time startup K- Changes Keyboard QWERTY type L = Push Enter to Calibrate Sensors to the print Line. M – Sensor Test N – Displays data for currently installed ribbon and labels P – Adjusts position label is fed to for cutoff. S – Displays Information on all the sensors T – Calibrates the Clock then asks to remove media to do something, I didn't follow through. W – Preheat Setting – Default is 10


 I realise I am resurrecting an antique thread here but thanks for posting this. I am trying to revive a Brady BM51 printer with a "Cover not closed error". Using the diagnostic menu I can see that there are Inbound and OUtbound sensors and a Ribbon sensor: I can identify the inbound and outbound sensors, and they work fine (I can see value change sensibly using S, also for the cutter). M- Sensor Test gives a fail on the Ribbon Sensor, and S gives "Sensor Fail 1" as the last item but I can't work out where this (these?) sensors are. In your exploration of the BM71, I don't suppose you have dug into where these sensors are and how they work? Many thanks for any help, David


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I wonder if 13 + Enter makes the device explode.........


----------

